# The Twin Sisters



## tonyt (Feb 4, 2013)

Just thought I would introduce y'all to Texas' newest Twin Sisters. The original Twin Sisters were six pouders, cannon barrels, gifts from the city of Cincinnati. They were a decisive element in the Texian victory over Santa Anna at the Battle of San Jacinto on April 21, 1836. My Twin Sisters are 6 galloners, gifts from me to me and will be decisive in the Battle of Amarone.


----------



## btom2004 (Feb 4, 2013)

wow one day. Nice.


----------



## Wade E (Feb 4, 2013)

Very nice Tony, now where are those "other twin sisters? LOL


----------



## ibglowin (Feb 4, 2013)

Looking good Tony!


----------



## Boatboy24 (Feb 4, 2013)

Congrats on the new additions! They're sexy!


----------



## JohnT (Feb 5, 2013)

Looks sweeeeeeeet!

I would just turn them 90 degrees so that the barrel head faces out. A much better profile in my opinion!


----------



## joeswine (Feb 5, 2013)

*right side of texas*

BEEN TO THE ALAMO TONY THAT IS A SIGHT TO BEHOLD AND THE HISTORY BEHIND IT,I'M SURE YOU WILL WIN THE BATTLE OF THE AMARONE...


----------



## tonyt (Feb 5, 2013)

JohnT said:


> Looks sweeeeeeeet!
> 
> I would just turn them 90 degrees so that the barrel head faces out. A much better profile in my opinion!


Great idea, should I give SWMBO your email address and y'all can discuss it . . . I thought not.


----------



## eblasmn9 (Feb 5, 2013)

Nice twins Tony! It makes me realize how lonely my barrel is. I think I need another.
You can't lose the battle of Amarone.


----------



## JohnT (Feb 6, 2013)

tonyt said:


> Great idea, should I give SWMBO your email address and y'all can discuss it . . . I thought not.


 

SWMBO?????? HUH? Don't getcha.


----------



## rhythmsteve (Feb 6, 2013)

those barrels look great, arethey flamed barrels like a whiskey barrell or fresh on the inside?


----------



## ibglowin (Feb 6, 2013)

JohnT said:


> SWMBO?????? HUH? Don't getcha.




Google is your friend....


----------



## ibglowin (Feb 6, 2013)

rhythmsteve said:


> those barrels look great, arethey flamed barrels like a whiskey barrell or fresh on the inside?




Medium toast Hungarian oak.


----------



## tonyt (Feb 6, 2013)

Thanks Mike for answering for me today. I had computer issues from 10 am till 4:30pm. Wasted my day at work when I could have been checking WMT. 
JohnT SWMBO, she who must be obeyed, aka my wife of 35 years.


----------



## JohnT (Feb 7, 2013)

OH!!! Duh! 

Not needing google. Big fan of Rumpold. 

Just tell her it is the centerpiece of your "winery motif" and that all of the "chique click" in NYC are doing it these days.


----------



## tonyt (Feb 9, 2013)

Okay John, I opened SWMBO's favorite bottle of wine, Rubio, a blend I make from RJS Valpolicella and CC Fortussimo. I took her to our favorite Italian restaurant and popped the question! With little reservation she agreed to let me turn the Twin Sisters perpendicular to the wall. She actually thought it was a great idea so I took all the credit for it. Had she disagreed I was prepared to explain that it was your lame idea but that I had promised to ask anyway.


----------

